# Hairdresser sinks



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody install one? The kind hairdresser use when they shampoo your hair. Any off the wall issues that are particular to that style?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We use to have pretty good luck with Belvedere sinks.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anything odd about the installation that differs from regular sinks? Just looked at the website. Do they have hangers or do they have bolt through to support them?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

My niece has her own shop bought a set up with sink and table all in one Plastic sink with hot/cold lever n sprayer . Installed easy what brand or cost have no clue!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I've installed a bunch like that. They were straight off the boat down at the docks in L.A. It was made like crap but looked good enough with a small price tag. They came with vac breakers and a flexable down spout!!




3KP said:


> My niece has her own shop bought a set up with sink and table all in one Plastic sink with hot/cold lever n sprayer . Installed easy what brand or cost have no clue!


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

is this one going in a prvate home's garage.
if so you need to remember to shim the carboard cabinet to offset the slope of the floor:blink:

Your in California Ben,everyone's a hairdresser or nail tech.

Tell them to get the "Unit"(Many,many different ones) on site before you get there.They will show you specs on one then change their mind by the time the wall paint dries and your plumbing is now wrong.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Be sure to protect against possible backflow on the hairbowl sinks. You'll need a hairtrap also. Most people buy the cheapest bowl and faucet they can....try not to let that happen.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Anything odd about the installation that differs from regular sinks? Just looked at the website. Do they have hangers or do they have bolt through to support them?


Most have hangers, some of the plastic ones need a set of legs in front for additional support.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Some of them have brakets that mount to the wall and also the basket strainer goes through it as it attachs there also. Theres a threaded "foot" that adjusts the lip of the bowl so its level. I have found that on some,when you make the rim of the bowl level from fron to back it holds water.....so i had to re adjust the foot to get it to drain proper and not hold alittle water toward the front of the POS. So the front of the bowls are kicked upward. Most of the parts are all foreign made,like the mount on top vaccum breakers and if the hose gets caught under the top of the vaccum breaker,it will just snap off. The nounting bracket for the vaccum breaker assembly is garbage too...I had to make my own out of a piece of 1/2" copper flattened out. I drilled a hole in the flattened copper cut to the proper lenght and tapped it for the proper screw thread. I hope they supply you with better equipment that what I installed. I was just selling labor on this particular job I'm describing and boy did they pay....it took alot of time. I advised them of this as the job progressed,they agreed to never buy those again. I suggest a cabinet style hairbowl that does not hang on the wall with a Delta hairbowl faucet.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Generally RI as per a KS but I've found that keeping the stops off to one side helps prevent the spray hose from snagging them during use. I wish that I could find the pics from a salon remodel I did some years ago but here's some of an old Belvedere that I installed for a "budget" price.

Waste is 1-1/2" @ 18", water @ 20" from floor.
The flood rim is the little neck indent in the front and the mounting height depends on the chair (they have special chairs that recline in front of the sink). I mounted this one at 31" (pretty typical) but had to go back and lower the whole thing 1-1/4". Apparently it made that much of a difference to the comfort of her clients.

Backflow prevention is muy importante although the sink only holds water if there's a stoppage. The VB style was my favorite until I noticed that the shampoo ppl would wrap wet towels around them because they "_splash_". :thumbdown: This particular faucet (looks like a Moen but has Belvedere stamped all over it) has a little double check built into the valve body.
In one salon I was able to dedicate a branch of piping dedicated to the hair sinks only, complete with it's own water heater so it was really easy to protect the rest of the system with a smal RPZ.


----------

